# other options to hyperco springs



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

ok i had just saw that hyperco's for b14's are no longer available (maybe a lil late) but is there any other options that are just as good or could anyone let me know where i could buy a set. also looking to buy motivational suspension rear mounts too.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

why arnt they availible? either wait for another group buy, keep a look out in the classifieds on sr20forum.com for a used set or get ground control with the same spring rate and set them to the same height as hyper coil <idk if that will be the same though, also ground controll springs will creek/rattle some and wont be at smooth as the hyper coil) 

there is no replacement for hyper coil.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

pete? said:


> why arnt they availible? either wait for another group buy, keep a look out in the classifieds on sr20forum.com for a used set or get ground control with the same spring rate and set them to the same height as hyper coil <idk if that will be the same though, also ground controll springs will creek/rattle some and wont be at smooth as the hyper coil)
> 
> there is no replacement for hyper coil.


using silicon and duct tape will quiet things up from my understanding


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

himbo said:


> using silicon and duct tape will quiet things up from my understanding


not forever. over time it will wear the duct tape down and it will rattle again. if i were doing my b14 i would get the hyper coils. but iv got a 91 se-r now and its not as "tight" as a newer b14 would be so it has little rattles here and there. so ground controls are better for me because i could change the spring rates if need be. and if i just sound dampen the wheel wells that should help with the rattles alot.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

just an FYI, chris has contacted hyperco and they have 20 sets available


----------



## willembop (Sep 28, 2003)

*Hyperco's*

Just thought I'd comment after running the Hyperco's with AGXs on my 98 B14 2.0 for a couple of weeks now. The street ride is fairly firm, but I haven't had any problems with bottoming out as I did with several other sets of springs. I did an autocross on Sunday, and the Hypercos along with ST sway bars performed great. Car is really balanced better now. Don't have to force the rear end around with trail braking and the steering response through slaloms is vastly improved. Body roll is almost nonexistent. I highly recommend the Hyperco/AGX setup, especially with the ST sway bars.

Bill in San Diego


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

thanks for all the info guys. so i call hyperco they can sell me a set i am assuming.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

md200sxser said:


> thanks for all the info guys. so i call hyperco they can sell me a set i am assuming.


nevermind didnt realize that was a link :hal:


----------

